# LAN 100Mbit sehr langsam



## Dom2008 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

und zwar geht es darum das mein Netzwerk zu langsam ist und ich nicht weiß was ich dagegen machen kann.

System: Windows 7 64bit
Board: Asus5PQDeluxe
Router: Speedport W920V
WDTV-Live (100Mbit)
Kabel: Cat5 & Cat6

Also ich versuche Filme vom PC zur meiner Medienstation zu streamen.
Funktioniert soweit alles ganz gut bis auf Bluray's.
Der Ton setzt aus und das Bild ruckelt.

Taskmanager springt zwischen 25 und 50% der Auslastung von 100Mbit.
NetSpeedMonitor sagt mehr oder weniger das selbe.

Also muss ich doch Einstellungen am PC vornehmen zu können damit die Kiste schneller wird.


Danke & Gruß


----------



## Eraydone (7. Januar 2011)

100 Mbit ist zu langsam für HD-Material dafür brauchst du normalerweise 1Gbit-Verbindung
(Korriegiert mich falls ich was verwechsle)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

in der theorie würds eigentlich gehen, aber erst mit 1gbit lan läuft des wirklich, ka warum, hatte dasselbe problem und habs mit ner direktverbindung zwischen den pcs ohne 100mbit router gelöst


----------



## Dom2008 (7. Januar 2011)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht viele User im I-Net meinten das es gehen würde. Und wie gesagt mein PC nutz die 100mbits gar nicht voll aus. 1Gigabit geht ja leider nicht da die WD-TV-Live nur 100mbits unterstützt.
Wenn ich jetzt am PC eine 100% Auslastung hätte dann würde ich auch sagen das es nicht geht.
Bzw. könnte ich auf WLAN umsteigen weil hier könnte ich auf 300mbits kommen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

dann setz dich mal mit 'tcp no delay' und 'tcp ask frequency' für windows 7 ausseinander.
unter win7 kann dein ruckeln auch daher kommen das win den netzwerktraffic optimieren will, ändert aber nix daran das sich auch ohne die einstellungen zu ändern das prob mit nem gbit netzwerk lösen ließe aber wenn die hardware nich will, was soll man machen  

bei wlan hast du nen großen overhead, so das bei 300mbit/s effektiv ca 150mbit/s verbleiben, könnte aber trotzdem helfen da dir etwas mehr brandbreite zur verfügung steht


----------



## Dom2008 (7. Januar 2011)

Hm werd nachher mal googlen was "tcp no delay' und 'tcp ask frequency" genau ist.

Einstellungen hier vorzunehmen bringt nichts?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versteh denoch nicht warum ich bei einer 100mbit Leitung nicht genau 100Mbit rüberschicken kann O_O


----------



## Special_Flo (7. Januar 2011)

Teste mal bitte mit nem anderem Rechner.
Wenn du Daten mit 12,5MByte/s übertragen kannst ist alles io bei deinem rechner dann kann dein Anderes gerät nicht mehr.

mfg Flo


----------



## Dom2008 (7. Januar 2011)

Hab leider keinen anderen Rechner


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

bei nem 100mbit netzwerk hatte ich (warum auch immer) maximal 8.2mb/s beim direkten filetransfer, seit umstellung auf 1gbit netzwerk komm ich beim filetransfer auf ca 45,5mb/s daher denke ich mal das die hdd dort dicht macht, allerdings lag die transferrate beim 100mbit netzwerk unter der max. möglichen bandbreite und wurde defenitiv nicht von der hdd beschränkt ....
die nic waren die selben .....


----------

